# Possible free 3 year old female golden



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Some friends of mine have a spayed, 3 year old golden girl named Ellie. She was a flunk out from a guide dog program that they inherited from their grandfather. She's mostly an outdoor dog. They have a large unfenced property and she roamed free during the day. She has always been dog aggressive with strange dogs but it is worsening and she's no longer allowed to roam. She has lived with two chihuahuas all her life but was getting in trouble with neighbor dogs. They've contacted the local GR rescue because they know they can't provide her an ideal home but the rescue says they can't take her because she's a liability or something like that. So now their only option is to give her away. They've contacted a local trainer who might be willing to take her. But I thought I should bring up the issue and see if anyone had any other suggestions. We're in the Portland, Oregon area.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish there was a way to tell your friends that they made her dog-aggressive because of how they kept her - if anything to keep this from happening again. Dogs who are out fending for themselves like she was are set up for failure by their owners.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

True. I haven't said much except encourage them to do something with her so she's not cooped up in their laundry room any longer. They really shouldn't have any large dog again. The mom, whom is the primary care giver, is the problem. She's not really a dog person. At least she doesn't see them like family although she loves them. The dog was cared for by one of her daughters well until she moved to Germany last year. Ellie used to get daily walks and now she gets nothing but maybe some fetch.


----------

